# Observing another inspector



## jar546 (Jul 1, 2013)

Today I had the opportunity by complete chance to watch another inspector in action on a jobsite.  When it all started I introduced myself as the homeowner who just happened to show up to see the progress on my house at the same time the inspector did (this was not planned).

I can only compare what I know and how I operate to the area and state that I had called home for 47 years.  This was a total and complete wakeup call.  Back in PA I am known as a nitpicker, a "by the book" inspector that is not well liked by contractors that, ......, well.......... don't know what they are doing.  Unfortunately that makes up the majority of contractors in Pennsylvania.  Everything is a battle in PA and since councilman, supervisors, mayors and other elected officials vote on who is the BCO in town, and what company does 3rd party, it is always hanging over my head with phone calls to explain myself and those that work for me.  We are a bit behind since PA only had a statewide building code since 2004.  The learning curve must be 15 to 20 years because after 9+ we only have slight progress.  Our issue in PA is that the law has no bite for the municipalities and the inspectors are the sacrificial lambs since the municipalities are not held liable, just the inspectors.  The municipalities can just keep hiring and firing until they get a yes man who does what they want and not what the code states.

If you combine that with the fact that PA has no statewide licensing for contractors at all and only a very small percentage of larger cities actually have licensing.  Most of them don't even require continuing education so the quality of many contractors is lacking.  The home builders associations spend more time and effort lobbying state politicians than they do code education and always seem to win when they want to weaken the codes.  Anyway, I digress.

So a few things that I noticed in Florida.

First, the rules are what the rules are and that's the way it is.  The inspectors appear to be very inflexible and extremely "by the book" which I like.  Second, due to wind and flood issues, there is a much higher standard of construction which involves a lot of design professional work.  Next, the inspections appear to be very formal and the quality of the inspectors appears to be high from what I have observed by looking at previous paperwork and recently attending an inspection.  I think that they have set a pretty high standard here in SoFlo and the contractors are well aware of what the rules are.  Today, my house failed inspection and instead of the whining that I would have heard in PA, the contractor and site supervisor was courteous, professional and were working to fix the legitimate discrepancies rather than fire off excuses.  There seems to be a bit more respect for the rules and inspectors in this part of Florida.

So what was the inspection and why did it fail?  Great question.  Here are the reasons:

1) The RDP called out for 12 nails in the truss tie downs that are embedded in the bond beam.  The manufacturer only requires 7.  Most had 9-11  The contractor filled every single hole but pushed a bunch of them down too far into the bond beam and covered up a few holes.  Failure to follow approved plans.

2) Floating trusses.  The concrete either shrunk a lot or they did not put enough in so wherever there was daylight under a truss, it was deemed a floating truss since the truss weight was only on the thickness of the block and not the entire 8" as specified.  Failure to follow approved plans.

3) Additional blocking not installed for gable end bracing as shown on the prints even though they doubled the cross bracing on the one and only, very small, 3' high gable end.  Failure to follow approved plans.

Some of these items will be taken care of with a letter from the RDP.  They already have a letter from the RDP and have since changed the design but the letter was not specifically for my lot, even though they have a letter for the same house plan/type.  This was not acceptable to the inspector and he wants a new letter from the RDP specific to my house.

I watch him with his pole and mirror on the end of the pole check almost each and every truss connection and bracing.  I won't go into his attitude but was surprised at some of the snippy comments he made and although these are things I wish I could say sometimes, I refrain.  Even though he was right.

That is my story.  He now knows what I do for a living.


----------



## cda (Jul 1, 2013)

So changing job locations??

Good to hear someone does a good job. Also have learned if you inspect that way from day one you get the contractors trained and you do get a name.

I thought also Florida had a problem in the past of houses falling apart due to construction and lacks inspections???


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 1, 2013)

Welcome to SoFlo.


----------



## Keystone (Jul 2, 2013)

Being that I spend time in both states and have experience in Pa on the enforcement end and other side of the counter on central to north central Florida I agree with Jar on both statements.

I often dreamt of how great it would be to have an "inspector exchange" of sorts. Inspector with like for like cert's, duties, payscale, willing employer, etc... Semi-local or across state lines.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 2, 2013)

What you say about PA is total truth! The politics and arguments with DP's and Contractors is without a doubt beyond ones imagination.

Until you as the inspector miss something even minor then they want to through you under the bus! When you stand your ground on a plan or code issue they want to place you under the bus. Well so be it. I been under the bus so much I am beginning to like it hear.


----------



## rshuey (Jul 2, 2013)

PA is a PITA for sure. I'd love to relocate to NC along the coast and escape the political crap in PA


----------



## globe trekker (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeff has already relocated to SoFla!

FWIW, PA isn't the only state that mirrors Jeff's statements!

RJJ,

I hope that you will never become too comfortable with being regularly "thrown under the bus".

Life is too short to live in that type of environment!

.


----------



## rnapier (Jul 2, 2013)

I inspected in Pa a very short time just prior to the state codes. I took a pay cut to come back to NJ. I hear things are better but without state licensing of contractors and ceu requirements I think it will be slow.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 2, 2013)

Well every once in a while you win one. I will put that in another post. As far as being under the bus it is not comfortable. You need to watch out for the tires, don't grab the drive shaft or the exhaust pipe. We need to have a smilie with a bus!


----------



## High Desert (Jul 2, 2013)

It's very difficult to be "by the book" and justify it when the codes change every three years.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 2, 2013)

High Desert said:
			
		

> It's very difficult to be "by the book" and justify it when the codes change every three years.


I don't understand the logic of that statement because whether or not they change, they still exist.  PA for example is still under the 2009 I-Codes and passed on the 2012 for the IRC


----------



## High Desert (Jul 2, 2013)

I was just saying that codes are developed based on who can sway the committees and the membership at the code hearings. The codes don't always make sense and don't always serve us in the best interest. Many times codes are approved without justification, background or even logic for that matter. I guess what I'm trying to say is the codes are not chiseled in stone.


----------



## High Desert (Jul 2, 2013)

Don't get me wrong jar, I agree with you. I'm a by the book type of guy also. I guess I was being more philsophical. If a certain measurement was say, 3 inches in the previous code and changed to 4 inches in a subsequent code, are either of them wrong?


----------

